# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  مكياج بنات اليابان غير شكل

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*






*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*


*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*




*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*



**

**

**

**

**











*بشو كانن يفكرن ؟!!!!*

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بدي اروح بكرة هيك ع الجامعة  :SnipeR (80): 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

يا عيني ما احلاهم :SnipeR (91):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا عن جد بحكي مكياجهم غير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه مابدي اطلع عالجامعة هيك

----------


## شمعة امل

هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
وين المكيـــــــــــــاج !!!؟؟
[/align]

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (80):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Bl (11):  حلو المكياج شغل مهرجين ههههههههههه

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]
> بدي اروح بكرة هيك ع الجامعة 
> [/align]


* خبريني شو كانت النتيجه ؟!!*

----------


## باريسيا

> يا عيني ما احلاهم


* حابه تعملي متلهم ؟!!!*

----------


## باريسيا

> انا عن جد بحكي مكياجهم غير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه مابدي اطلع عالجامعة هيك


* مشان الكل بيركض وراكي* 
*بيفكروكي هربانه من ................ وحابين يعملوا خير ويرجعوكي* 
*هههههههههههههه*

----------


## باريسيا

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلمووووو


* تسلمي* 
*دوم هل الضحكه*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
هذا زي تنكر مش مكياج  :Bl (32): 
[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]
> وين المكيـــــــــــــاج !!!؟؟
> [/align]


  :Bl (32): 
 :SnipeR (48):

----------


## باريسيا

> حلو المكياج شغل مهرجين ههههههههههه


* ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يا مامي !! 
وممكن توصل في بعض ناس انهم يعملو اكتر من هيك للفت النظر [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كل سنة الشعب الياباني بعمل مسابقة لاغرب مكياج بين البنات ويتم اختياؤ اغرب مكياج من قبل لجنة حكام طبعاً ما في جوائز بس مجرد ترفيه مش اكتر وهاي هي قصة المكياج والغرابة فيه 

شعب فاضي فش وراه اشي  :SnipeR (27): 
[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]
> هذا زي تنكر مش مكياج 
> [/align]


* هههههههههههههه شي يوم بنعمل حفله خاص بالمنتدى وبنيجي هيك* 
*والشاطر الي بيميز مين حنى*

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]يا مامي !! [/align][align=center]
> وممكن توصل في بعض ناس انهم يعملو اكتر من هيك للفت النظر [/align]


* ههههههههههههههه البنت انفزعت* 
*حتى بناتنى عم بيعملوا شغلات غريبه للفت النظر* 
*صحيح ماوصلنالهم* 
*بس بنسبه النا كمان غريب* 
*اشتقنالك سوسن*  :Eh S:

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]كل سنة الشعب الياباني بعمل مسابقة لاغرب مكياج بين البنات ويتم اختياؤ اغرب مكياج من قبل لجنة حكام طبعاً ما في جوائز بس مجرد ترفيه مش اكتر وهاي هي قصة المكياج والغرابة فيه 
> 
> شعب فاضي فش وراه اشي 
> [/align]


* مزبوط* 
*شعب فاشي* 

*منور العالي عالي*  :Eh S:

----------


## anoucha

هدا تاع مهابيل مشي ناس صحاح

----------


## دموع الورد

> * حابه تعملي متلهم ؟!!!*


تخيلي :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> هدا تاع مهابيل مشي ناس صحاح


* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## باريسيا

> تخيلي


* هههههههههههههههه بنطلع شبهه لو عملناها*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*ياااااااااااااااااااي ما احلاهم  ..*
*بجننو ..*
*الله يعين اليابنيين عليهم ..*
*منيح ما بهربو من اليابان ؟؟*

----------


## باريسيا

> *ياااااااااااااااااااي ما احلاهم ..*
> *بجننو ..*
> *الله يعين اليابنيين عليهم ..*
> *منيح ما بهربو من اليابان ؟؟*


* هههههههههههههههههه سؤال وجيه* 
*ماعندي جواب* 
*بس بينه عم بيرضوا بالواقع المجبر عليه* 
*بيجوز !!!!*
*منورا شذى*

----------


## Layan

مو مبين معي شي

----------

